# Teich wieder abgedeckt



## rainthanner (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo, 

unglaublich, aber Tatsache. 

Wir schreiben den 29.Mai 2006 und heute morgen hatte es eine Außentemperatur von 7°C Tendenz sinkend. 

Meine Wassertemperatur im Teich beträgt 16,2°C und damit die über die nächsten Tage wenigstens erhalten bleibt, habe ich gestern die Teichheizung wieder in Betrieb genommen. Dazu gehört natürlich auch die Abdeckung des Wassers. 

Man kann es eben nicht ändern und ich denke die Fische haben sich heute über den doch sehr kurzen Sommer mehr als gewundert: 











Vorwinterliche Grüße, 

Rainer


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teich wieder abgedeckt*

Servus Rainer

Das ist ja ein WAHNSINN !!!!!   .

Das kurz vor Sommerbeginn. Das Wetter schlägt Kapriolen, es ist nicht zu glauben.

Bei uns hat es auch nur momentan 13°C Luft, Wasser noch um 15°C, die  Tendenz auch sinkend  

Kann mit dir mitfühlen.

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## rainthanner (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teich wieder abgedeckt*

wir können es einfach nicht ändern, wir können nur darauf reagieren. 
Ein Temperatursturz nach dem extrem harten Winter (und bei einigen war er das auf jeden Fall) wäre für die Fische mehr als ungesund. Darum wird bei mir wieder geheizt.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Wolfgang (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teich wieder abgedeckt*

Hallo rainer
gut wenn man eine hat   
Ich hab keine Heizung , aber Probleme mit den Koi. Sowas ist mir in 18 Jahren nicht passiert.   Hatte schon 21 Grad im Teich , nu 13 . Ewig hat einer was und die Koi drehen am Rad   
hoffendlich wars das nicht mit dem Sommer


----------



## rainthanner (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teich wieder abgedeckt*



			
				Wolfgang schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo rainer
> gut wenn man eine hat
> Ich hab keine Heizung , aber Probleme mit den Koi. Sowas ist mir in 18 Jahren nicht passiert.  Hatte schon 21 Grad im Teich , nu 13 . Ewig hat einer was und die Koi drehen am Rad
> hoffendlich wars das nicht mit dem Sommer


 


Hallo Wolfgang, 

wie hast du in diesem Jahr 21°C WT in deinem wunderschönen 100m³-Teich gebracht?  

Wie sie auf 13°C WT in diesem Jahr wieder absinkt, versteh`ich gut und dass die Tiere da schwächeln ist ganz klar.  

So langsam denke auch ich über einen Teich unterm Gewächshaus nach.  



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Wolfgang (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teich wieder abgedeckt*

Hallo Rainer
ich hab doch meine ganzen Bio Filter in einem Gewächshaus stehen. Wenn die Sonne scheint sind da sofort mal 35 Grad drin und das Wasser heizt sich prima auf. Wir waren schon 3 mal schwimmen. Aber leider seid Wochen keine Sonne mehr nur noch Regen und Wind. Macht doch kein spass mehr.
Wir wollen beim Kwoddel schon seid 14 Tagen harzen, aber is nich, wegen Wetter.
Ich habe heute ca 6m Weg mit Quarzsand und Harz verfugt und habe den ganzen Tag dafür gebraucht. Es kamen immerwieder Schauer,alles abdecken und wieder aufdecken.
SISSIFUSS arbeit.
mit hoffnung auf Wetterbesserung


----------



## bonsai (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teich wieder abgedeckt*

Moin,
Sonne, 23° C was ist das?
Ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr, wie blauer Himmel aussieht.
Wir haben hier in S-H wieder die klassischen vier Jahreszeiten
Januar, Februar, Herbst und Winter.
Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Thorsten (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teich wieder abgedeckt*

Hi Rainer,

ist ja ein Hammer.....dachte schon ich wäre verrückt, weil ich wieder Winterfutter füttere 

Ne im ernst....ich glaube das wird ein ganz bescheidener Sommer.​


----------



## Frank (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teich wieder abgedeckt*

Hallo,

nun mal nicht soooo schwarz malen. 
Wir haben zwar bisher bescheidenes Wetter gehabt, aber der Sommer ist noch nicht da. 
Und wenn er da ist, kann er noch für manches enstschädigen. 

*Also ich glaube fest an einen schönen Sommer.*  

*Und die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.*


----------



## rainthanner (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teich wieder abgedeckt*

Hallo Frank, 

ich hoffe mal, dass du Recht behältst.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Harti (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Teich wieder abgedeckt*

Hallo Rainer!

Na ja man kann’s auch übertreiben mit abdecken und heizen bei ein par Tagen 7 Grad. 
Deine Art Abdeckung ist aber völlig Unsinnig und bringt so nix.
Im Gegenteil, es kann kein Gasaustausch stattfinden.
Wenn dann mußt du eine Luftschicht zwischen Folie und Wasserfläche haben, um den Treibhauseffekt zu erzielen.
Der Sommer kommt aber bestimmt


----------



## rainthanner (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Teich wieder abgedeckt*

Hallo Harti, 

Wann und wie ich meinen Teich abdecke, kannst du getrost mir überlassen.  
Vor drei Monaten sind 50km von uns entfernt die Hausdächer unter den Schneelasten eingestürzt. Welche Konstruktion mit Luftschicht zwischen Wasseroberfläche und Folie würdest du mir also empfehlen können?  

Wie du auf dem Bild siehst, sind noch etwa 20m² Wasseroberfläche frei für 
Gasaustausch. Außerdem kannst du das Thema Gasaustausch nicht wirklich Ernst meinen, oder? (siehe Foto, da sind noch 20m² frei)  


Wegen ein paar Tagen, in denen die Nachttemperaturen nochmal in den Frostbereich sinken werde ich die Gesundheit meiner Fische nicht aufs Spiel setzen. Was andere machen ist deren Sache.  

Mittlerweile ist die Folie wieder runter, die Wassertemperatur liegt immernoch bei 16,5°C und die Fische sind so, wie sie sein sollen.  

Gruß Rainer


----------

